# Rider: I guess I should automatically start rating all drivers under 5



## nycber (Jul 20, 2017)

I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.

Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.

Well, if that's what you need do, then fine. But in return, I'm going to _never give you 5s unless you give me the most amazing ride of my life_. In fact, I'll probably give you 3s on average, since I don't have any idea of how low you're rating me for no good reason. And all the other riders are going to catch on to what's happening with their ratings, and start doing the same thing. In the short term until Uber accounts for it, a bunch of the particularly bad drivers will get kicked off and the rest of you will have more stress.

I'm just saying.

At the end of the day, the problem here is that Uber needs to make their ratings binary or 3-choice: 1) "This person sucks" 2) "This person is okay" 3) "This person rocks". Then both drivers and riders will stick to 2's except for major exceptions. The 5-star system makes no sense for the type of product being sold, where both sides really only care if the person sucks or not.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

OK


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Now that you can tip on the app you're rating should go up. Uber On!!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

i rate all poop riders 1*.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Unless the driver is awesome and provides great customer service as compared to other drivers they will not get five stars from me.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Unless the driver is awesome and provides great customer service as compared to other drivers they will not get five stars from me.


Do you need anatomical details where you should shove your 5 stars?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mvlab said:


> Do you need anatomical details where you should shove your 5 stars?


For some reason I doubt you would get them offered to you anyways.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

I rate everyone a 5 unless they damage my car or my psyche.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

From now on just figure that like a cab a tip is expected, leave a few bucks on the app. You are saving over half what a cab cost with all the benefits of rideshare. Especially since these drivers are not making very much for what they provide. Uber admitted that adding tipping to the app was the right thing to do and it was long overdue. If the ride is what it should be tip, your rating will go up accordingly.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


Want a 5*? Just say it to your driver. He/She would be happy to exchange it with you.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


Weren't you just in here with a different name?


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

yet you'll tip a bartender serving someone else's alcohol or a server serving someone else's food......ignorant..........



Uberfunitis said:


> Unless the driver is awesome and provides great customer service as compared to other drivers they will not get five stars from me.


and with your rating you wouldn't get picked up by me...and you wanted me to do what for .64/mile??? LOL.....


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

These ******ed riders actually think we can buy stuff with stars. All my non tipping riders get 1 star period.

You want to give me 1 star, I'm good with that. Don't be a cheap ass, tip your broke ass Uber driver. Be happy your ass gets picked up. You can always just take the bus.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

day tripper yeah... said:


> yet you'll tip a bartender serving someone else's alcohol or a server serving someone else's food......ignorant..........
> 
> and with your rating you wouldn't get picked up by me...and you wanted me to do what for .64/mile??? LOL.....


May passenger rating is actually 4.9x there is no reason you would not pick me up based on ratings unless you have a higher standard than most.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I kind of miss the old "New Member" troll threads that actually came up with something original . Some were even mildly amusing at times. Been awhile since one was posted on here that I recall.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Seriously, ratings mean nothing.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

That's good, now that you are low rate good luck rating newbies, we want them off the app, do your worse.

That's the whole purpose of low rating non tippers, to:

A. Stay low so we don't pick you instead of the tippers.

B. Retaliate against newbies to lower the competition.

You are doing God's work, tell your friends to do the same.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Unless the driver is awesome and provides great customer service as compared to other drivers they will not get five stars from me.


Have you ever rated a driver 5 stars? You sound like the type of person with standards so high that there is ALWAYS a reason why NO ONE can measure up to them. You are supposedly a driver yourself right? Well if your pax had the same mentality, would you be deactivated?

Perhaps you just want all the other drivers fired because you hate competition and search for lame excuses to justify your low ratings of others? I've met a lot of drivers at the lot who seem to loathe their fellow drivers because they are competition.



Uberfunitis said:


> May passenger rating is actually 4.9x there is no reason you would not pick me up based on ratings unless you have a higher standard than most.


I guess you are skilled at fooling drivers into thinking you are kind... meanwhile you stab them in the back and try to get them fired even though they tried their best to provide a clean safe ride.

I've always gave non-tippers 5 stars if they didn't give me a reason not to. But maybe I'm glad other drivers rate pax down for not tipping. Probably a lot of non-tippers are also rating backstabbers too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

nycber said:


> At the end of the day, the problem here is that Uber needs to make their ratings binary or 3-choice: 1) "This person sucks" 2) "This person is okay" 3) "This person rocks". Then both drivers and riders will stick to 2's except for major exceptions. The 5-star system makes no sense for the type of product being sold, where both sides really only care if the person sucks or not.


All that would happen is that most people would vote 3, not 2. 2.76 would be the new 4.6.

Maybe instead, drivers should only rate passengers on a thumbs up, thumbs down basis, where a thumbs down means never pairing that rider to that driver again, and drivers should leave remarks about pax and be allowed to add +1 remarks to other comments.

That way instead of non-tipping pax being rated down, that pax scoreboard would look more like

RIDER: JANE, 57 rides completed
Pleasant Rider - 35 Drivers Left this Remark, Last given: yesterday
Not on Curb on time- 13 drivers left this remark, Last given: last week
Drunk - 12 drivers left this remark, last given: earlier today.
NON-TIPPER - 5 Drivers left this Remark, Last given: last month
Short-Trip - 4 drivers left this remark, last given: last week
TIPPER - 2 Drivers left this remark, Last given: yesterday
Pax has bad body odor - 2 Drivers left this remark, Last given: last year
Made me wait 13 minutes - 1 Driver left this remark, last given: last week
Rude passenger - 1 driver left this remark, last given: months ago
Gave me a $10 tip - 1 Driver left this remark, last given: months ago
137 mile trip - 1 driver left this remark, last given: last year.
PUKER - 1 Driver Left this Remark, last given: years ago.

Then the pax has no ratings to get their panties in a bundle over, and the driver can look it over and skip the ride if he wants to avoid a puker or a non-tipper if other drivers put that in the remarks and that's what the driver cared about.

For drivers, they could have a similar scoreboard, but maybe ratings for drivers could still stay also.

DRIVER: JOE, 4281 rides completed, 4.84 stars
NO MINTS - 890 passengers left this remark, last given: earlier today.
Good - 321 passengers left this remark, last given: earlier today.
Safe Ride - 300 passengers left this remark, last given: earlier today.
Dirty Car-272 passengers left this remark, last given: earlier today.
Old Car- 130 passenges left this remark, last given: last week.
Took bad route - 38 passengers left this remark, last given: last week.
Water was WARM - 17 passengers left this remark, last given: months ago.
Bad music - 13 passengers left this remark, last given: last month.
UNSAFE DRIVING - 12 passengers left this remark, last given: months ago.
Driver seemed drunk - 2 passengers left this remark, last given, months ago.
DRIVER is a lunatic who screams at pigeons - 1 passenger left this remark, last given: years ago
YOU SUCK, JOE! - 1 passenger left this remark, last given: last year.
I Left my backpack in the backseat - 1 passenger left this remark, last given: last month.
I wante - 1 passenger left this remark, last given: last year
He - 1 passenger left this remark, last given: last month.

Pax should be able to SKIP a driver just as a driver can skip a pax.

Pax who care about dirty cars can skip the driver with dirty car complaints, and thus save the driver from having to pick him up and get a bad rating.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nycber said:


> Well, if that's what you need do, then fine. But in return, I'm going to _never give you 5s unless you give me the most amazing ride of my life_. In fact, I'll probably give you 3s on average


And I'm going to... I'll... I'll.... HOLD MY BREATH until you stop! I'lll HOLD MY BREATH UNTIL I DIE! And THEN you'll be sorry. Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!

When you throw all your toys out of your pushchair does your mommy stoop down and put them back in for you?

Some of you pax are hilarious!


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Riders get 5 stars from me unless they mess up my car; ask for an aux cable and play something dreadful; make me wait without apologizing; or disrespect me in some way.

I rarely give low ratings right away. I make a note of the name and change his rating a week later.

When I am a passenger the driver almost always gets 5 stars and a tip. I won't tip if the driver makes mistakes that cost me time or money or if they are playing rap or right wing radio. I have never yet had reason to deduct a star, would do that only for a tragic level of ineptitude or a car that was downright gross.

And yes, passengers, your rating does matter at least a little. I will pick up low rated riders or pool requests if it's a large surge or I am chasing a quest with a ride quota and minimum acceptance rate. If neither thing applies I won't pick up under 4.6 and when it's busy will sometimes hold out for 4.7. I won't pick up pool even with surge if it is busy and I know I can get another ping. 

The combination of requesting pool and a low rating will mean you wait quite a bit longer for a ride and get picked up by the least experienced drivers.

I do not low rate riders for not tipping, although someone who has been unpleasant or difficult can make up for it in my mind by tipping. I never low rate riders just for requesting pool; whether I accept is on me. I think drivers who automatically low rate pool riders and non-tippers are messing up the system. If the norm shifts to the point that most people tip, I will change my policy and begin low rating people who don't. Even if it becomes the norm, however, I will not dock a star for pax who clearly can't afford to tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


4.59 is actually on the higher side of average for NYC... at least from what I've seen.

I can not believe how delicate so many of you riders are. my god, I don't get this upset over ratongs and my job depends upon them...

get over it. Carry cash, tip in app or get used to being tbe feeling of being average.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You must think that the sun shines from your bottom. If you were a bad rider and have used Uber for 5 years , you would probably be around 0.50 and not 4.50. But you must have done something here and there that might have annoyed the driver and have gotten that odd 1 star. There are thousands of good drivers who will rate you nothing more than 5 stars.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Weren't you just in here with a different name?


Yeah and he replied in this thread on that different name.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

With a tipping option now included in app for cashless riders, I have no problems as either a rider or a driver with maximum rating of 4*s for no-tippers.

I used to cut Uber riders a break but no more. It's time to change their behavior, one rating at a time if need be.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

BrunoG said:


> With a tipping option now included in app for cashless riders, I have no problems as either a rider or a driver with maximum rating of 4*s for no-tippers.
> 
> I used to cut Uber riders a break but no more. It's time to change their behavior, one rating at a time if need be.


I get what you're saying, but they'll never figure out why you gave them a 4* unless you tell them.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


i dont check pax ratings before pickup 
that being said 
4.5 is a pass for me 
i suggest at least tip 1/2$ per ride and youll be at a 5* quickly
we simply cant afford to drive at current payout 
another fact uber lies they take about 40%/50% of the fare 
i dont ask for tips but it may be a no go for you if next ping i see ahh that's not worth it 
niceness does not buy foid,gas,or car payment;


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


Simply show appreciation for good service and TIP. (But you already know that)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Have you ever rated a driver 5 stars? You sound like the type of person with standards so high that there is ALWAYS a reason why NO ONE can measure up to them. You are supposedly a driver yourself right? Well if your pax had the same mentality, would you be deactivated?
> 
> Perhaps you just want all the other drivers fired because you hate competition and search for lame excuses to justify your low ratings of others? I've met a lot of drivers at the lot who seem to loathe their fellow drivers because they are competition.
> 
> ...


I actually have rated a driver five stars hell my last Uber driver I even tipped one dollar. He picked me up on UberPool with a newish Lexus and was friendly had water available and had no navigation problems.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

The thought of uberfool on an already low X rate is disgusting. What's more disgusting is they choose pool for short min rides.....that's pukin' more disgusting.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually have rated a driver five stars hell my last Uber driver I even tipped one dollar. He picked me up on UberPool with a newish Lexus and was friendly had water available and had no navigation problems.


You received a free upgrade and only tipped a dollar? Really?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chip Dawg said:


> You received a free upgrade and only tipped a dollar? Really?


That was not a free upgrade. In my market we have UberX and than UberBlack there is no Select. The only reason he got a dollar is because he went above what I expected in terms of cars.... but it was not an upgrade as the car did not meet the requirements for the next level of service in my market.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

nycber said:


> Well, if that's what you need do, then fine. But in return, I'm going to _never give you 5s unless you give me the most amazing ride of my life_. In fact, I'll probably give you 3s on average, since I don't have any idea of how low you're rating me for no good reason. And all the other riders are going to catch on to what's happening with their ratings, and start doing the same thing. In the short term until Uber accounts for it, a bunch of the particularly bad drivers will get kicked off and the rest of you will have more stress.
> 
> I'm just saying.


Don't worry, I'll never pick you up.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

To the OP, I rate all my pax 5 stars and try to add nice comment if one comes to my mind. I don't know why lot of drivers drive FOR UBER, I drive for Lyft, those last 2 statements aren't connected. Anyways, there was one rider I should have gave 3 stars, but atlas I didn't. I also picked up a PAX the other day with a 4.0 rating.. trust me I thought about 4 times in the little time I had if I was going to let it go, but then it would have killed my 100% acceptance rate since I started driving.

As I drove the young guy to his destination I was trying to figure out why he had such a low rating. Pax should be able to pick or skip a driver, that I agree with. And some Uber/Lyft drivers should go deliver pizza and World would be better off.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

RealCheetahz said:


> To the OP, I rate all my pax 5 stars and try to add nice comment if one comes to my mind. I don't know why lot of drivers drive FOR UBER, I drive for Lyft, those last 2 statements aren't connected. Anyways, there was one rider I should have gave 3 stars, but atlas I didn't. I also picked up a PAX the other day with a 4.0 rating.. trust me I thought about 4 times in the little time I had if I was going to let it go, but then it would have killed my 100% acceptance rate since I started driving.
> 
> As I drove the young guy to his destination I was trying to figure out why he had such a low rating. Pax should be able to pick or skip a driver, that I agree with. And some Uber/Lyft drivers should go deliver pizza and World would be better off.


I nominate u for the "leave it to beaver" award.


----------



## Nitro187 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've always rated my riders 5 stars... I felt like it was good karma to do so. A couple weeks ago, I got my first non-5 star rating, it was a 4... I was devastated.... (as much as you can be for just a small job on the side) especially when I knew I didn't do anything wrong. I continued to give 5 stars to everyone, even the 'bad' ones that were rude ish.... I always try to make someones day. A couple days ago, I gave a ride to a lady... she stuck out, cause she was wearing a hijab... my first passenger with one in this area. I tried to pull a conversation out of her, but she was very single-worded. I dropped her off, said have a great day, and noticed later that day, I got my first 1 star. From then on, I gave up on making everyone happy. It's ridiculous how just one person can ruin it for everyone. Now I just go from a-b. I actually don't like driving Uber that much anymore, because people can be so awful to someone else. The main reason I've decided to pretty much give up Uber, is because I don't know what I did wrong. WHAT could I have done to make her ride better? I was safe... gave her climate control... nice soft music... but 1 star?? With ZERO explanation is bullshit.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nitro187 said:


> ... A couple days ago, I gave a ride to a lady... she stuck out, cause she was wearing a hijab... my first passenger with one in this area. I tried to pull a conversation out of her, but she was very single-worded. ... WHAT could I have done to make her ride better? I was safe... gave her climate control... nice soft music... but 1 star?? With ZERO explanation is bullshit.


I don't know how hard you tried to get a conversation out of her, but one of the most important things to do to avoid low ratings is to read people who don't want to talk and leave them alone. I make one attempt and one attempt only to strike up a conversation. A single-word answer means the rest of the trip is silent.

I can understand how your enthusiasm for Uber waned... if you have enough ratings it will probably work out in the end okay.


----------



## Nitro187 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm pretty good at reading people, and assumed this time was like other times where there was a language barrier.... most of the time I am able to turn it around, and get a tip out of it. I gave up with her after the first couple minutes... 4 or 5 attempts... the rest of the trip was silent and awkward as I tried to find a station that had quiet music, rather than rock, as I'm not sure what music someone of her culture liked. In the end, she had a huge effect on my perception of Uber unfortunately. You're right, eventually her 1 star won't matter... but it's still a kick in the butt when it comes to enthusiasm.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Weren't you just in here with a different name?


I was actually wondering if it was lilCindy, LOL


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


Extortion and held for ransom over ratings,what a flawed system,retaliation to its best.Good on Uber.


----------



## BobS (Aug 2, 2017)

I've been driving for a few months now, and I've come to hate the rating system. Mostly 5 stars but I've had low ratings for no reason, and one for a closed road I didn't know about. After 50 ratings I have a 4.63 very discouraging as I do try to provide good service, have a clean newish car, and am polite. I've only left one less than 5 star for a pax who wasn't at the pickup point and when I called I got her mother who wasn't there. I had a heck of a time finding her.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BobS said:


> I've been driving for a few months now, and I've come to hate the rating system. Mostly 5 stars but I've had low ratings for no reason, and one for a closed road I didn't know about. After 50 ratings I have a 4.63 very discouraging as I do try to provide good service, have a clean newish car, and am polite. I've only left one less than 5 star for a pax who wasn't at the pickup point and when I called I got her mother who wasn't there. I had a heck of a time finding her.


You may be the victim of passengers wrongly assigning the retaliatory one star to a previous driver who waited a week before lowering their rating. It sucks when it happens.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ratings should be thumbs up or thumbs down. Would you take this uber again? You will not be matched with that driver ever again. Do this too much and your pool lf driver dwindles, expect surges more frequently. Yes, surges should be individualized based on availability per pax profile. 

This subjective rating system doesnt work.


----------



## Phillyguy03 (Jun 21, 2017)

The rating system has been discouraging to me as a rider. I used to love the convenience and simplicity of riding Uber and had always given 5* even if the car isn't that clean or the driver isn't super friendly. I didn't want the drivers to lose the job as I know it's probably important to them. 

I found this forum after reading about a blogger who had a rating drop for not tipping and contemplated a retaliatory 1*. Now that the ratings are more transparent for riders, I have definitely become more aware when drivers give me less than a 5* for not tipping. 

I'm really surprised by the tone and attitude of many drivers on this forum. I don't really understand the negativity toward UberPool. I use it and honestly what's wrong with being frugal? Drivers care about the 1-2 dollar in tips just as the riders care about the few dollars saved. That doesn't make them cheap. For someone who lives in the city, the comparison isn't not whether I should get an X or Pool, but rather if would take the bus/train or Pool. For a little extra, sure I'll take the convenience of Pool if it's hot or raining and I'm not in a rush. Otherwise, I would not be taking Uber at all. So Uber loses out and so do the drivers. 

Ultimately Uber is not that different from cabs. It's priced cheaper than a cab, so people use it. But if the price goes up (factoring in the fares and tips), then cabs and public transportation become a more attractive option.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Phillyguy03 said:


> The rating system has been discouraging to me as a rider. I used to love the convenience and simplicity of riding Uber and had always given 5* even if the car isn't that clean or the driver isn't super friendly. I didn't want the drivers to lose the job as I know it's probably important to them.
> 
> I found this forum after reading about a blogger who had a rating drop for not tipping and contemplated a retaliatory 1*. Now that the ratings are more transparent for riders, I have definitely become more aware when drivers give me less than a 5* for not tipping.
> 
> ...


People believe that pool is very low priced, on par with bus prices when most of the time the price of pool for the rider is at least double the price of the bus and usually only a few dollars less than UberX.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

nycber said:


> I've been riding Uber for probably 5 years now. That's a really long time -- lots of rides (50% pool), I'm almost never drunk, and I track drivers so I'm always in the easiest pickup spot. There's never any BS "where are you" calls with me.
> 
> Over about the last year, my rating has continually dropped, now down to 4.59. I know exactly what's happening, because I've read these forums before: Over time, a bunch of you have decided to rate 4 and below to everyone that doesn't tip cash, regardless of the passenger's demeanor. Because in 2017, we all carry cash.
> 
> ...


Just remember not all drivers subscribe to the no tip low star ratings. I do t carry cash hardly any more so I assume most people are like me. I don't ever expect a tip because of that.



Uberfunitis said:


> Unless the driver is awesome and provides great customer service as compared to other drivers they will not get five stars from me.


So what you're saying is if I do my Job you will give me 5 stars? wow what a concept more people should try doing it.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

What did u rate Mommy & Daddy when they drove you to all those play dates and sports. Since u still live at home what do u tip for each meal. What a child.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Members in this thread involved,Ratings of any kind are extortion and manipulation from both riders and drivers.Its a shame minority of ratings hurts drivers badly and riders too.But it is what we have to do then so be it.


----------

